# American Flyer 360 opinions



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

What is/are your experiences and opinions with the American Flyer 360? Thanks again!


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Is the 360 a diesel. The original AF diesels are finnicky. Broke, are you looking for more frustrations? STAY WITH THE STEAMERS !!!

If you want diesels, like Tom said, go with American Model, or Lionel FlyerChief GP7. Listen to people that know.
I am starting to think your wife needs to take your ebay account away from you.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

I have two 365 sets (360/364.) both were purchased long ago in OB's in excellent to like new condition. I also have several 405's. The dual motor 360's run very well but have always required adjustments to the brushes and springs in the holders to keep them running. If you want a Gilbert diesel my experience says run a 370 or a 360. Put the rest on a display shelf or avoid them. The 405 seems ok, I just never ran them often.
I have many AM diesels and some of their steam engines. I like them. I just bought a new Lionel Legacy S gauge PA set. They are not cheap but they are great engines.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I have several 360's, (Santa Fe), and a 466 (Comet). All seem to run great after a little maintenance on my part.. These will frustrate you buddy big time... If you want, send it out to me and I'll dick with it, if you happen to buy a poor runner.


----------



## shaker281 (Jun 22, 2019)

How does a "360" differ mechanically from the 484 dual motor Alco that I have? Or is it basically the same mechanically? From pictures that I've seen online they both appear to be dual motor units.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

shaker281 said:


> How does a "360" differ mechanically from the 484 dual motor Alco that I have? Or is it basically the same mechanically? From pictures that I've seen online they both appear to be dual motor units.


If both engines have dual motors, then they are the same.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

The 365, 370 and 405 all were made with the same chassis assembly, part # XA12B065-RP. That chassis part number then changed several time beginning with the 371.
To be clear, I do not work on these diesels other than to clean, lube and adjust the brushes. I twice recentered a field. There must have been a chassis design change with the knuckle coupler engines that caused the premature wear requiring bushing replacement. I have never had that wear problem on a 365, 370 or a 405. Also some 405's came with PullMor wheels, I have one of each.


----------



## dooper (Nov 9, 2015)

I have and run a 360. After cleaning the electrical parts and centering the fields, mine runs like a champ.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

After reading about all these horror stories of the re-pop PA sets, I decided to test run my UN-RUN MP and NP PA's, along with their respective Railsounds B units. And the report is a POSITIVE!!! These engines run like a scalded dog, and I almost lost my NP unit as the dead-man's throttle was at full speed, and when I put the handle down, off she went!!! Close call...


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Of coarse I like my Mo Pac set. Your NP set is a looker. I don't have that one.

No more for me.


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

I have 2 360/364 sets and they run great. The closed pilots look better I.M.O. than the open pilots with couplers.I also have an ABA and 3 AA sets along with a 370,466,372, and a 21234. All run fine. My only poor runner is a 477 that needs to be re-bushed. I thought it wasn't as bad when I bought it, but it won't run at all. Some day I'll get a different chassis vs. having this one rebuilt. Here's a pretty good explanation with a video about the early and later engine truck designs. It would be interesting Tom to know what the date stamp might tell about your 405 with Pullmor. http://www.precisionflyerrepairs.com/early-vs-late-af-diesel-motors.html


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Interestingly the Gilbert Factory Service Manual acknowledges 405's with PullMor wheels. It lists both part numbers on the parts list with the exploded diagram. I never took the shell off either of the 405's. Both are in their OB's and one is in a SB as well. I never looked for date stamps on the boxes, some have them and some do not. When I next get them out I will look.


----------

